# WoW nicht erreichbar ?



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Comunnity

hm ich habe da ein kleines Problem und wollte mal fragen ob ihr dasselbige habt.
ich kann die wow website nicht mehr erreichen und WoW kann keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen.
Komischerweise kann ich alle anderen Websites erreichen bis auf die Blizzardseite.
Habt ihr auch das prob ?

mfg

quadun


----------



## Æsyx (22. Februar 2011)

/sign - habe dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

ok also bin ich nicht der einzige^^


----------



## Super PePe (22. Februar 2011)

ist seit 15 min alles down.


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Jo, habe bis vor 10 min gespielt, dann dc gehabt und kann weder einloggen noch irgendwelche Blizzardseiten öffnen, da scheint denen wohl was "abgeraucht" zu sein^^


----------



## Lestata (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir auch das gleiche.


----------



## Defancy (22. Februar 2011)

Die Putzfrau macht wahrscheinlich grade wieder sauber.


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

Puh dann kann ich ja beruhigt meinen Kaffee trinken, dachte es wäre nur mein Problem...


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

Wie kann man da beruhigt sein. Hiiiiiiiiiilfe.


----------



## Greenwoodx (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir auch.

Launcher meldet: Der Launcher kann keine Patchinformationen abrufen. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung.

Blizzard Webseiten (deut., engl.) lassen sich nicht anzeigen.


----------



## bruderelfe (22. Februar 2011)

also ich komme ohne probleme rein


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> also ich komme ohne probleme rein



Das ist ja schön und wie siehts mit WoW aus? (Achtung der war schlecht)


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das Problem auch. Da hat die Putzfrau diesmal wohl gleich das Wischwasser umgekippt und ist nicht nur über ein Kabel gestolpert ;-)

Edit sagt: Ja, wir sind bei Alice ^^


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> also ich komme ohne probleme rein



ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## Kalesia (22. Februar 2011)

Holla! Das hab ich noch nie erlebt das wow mal so abgeraucht ist, einzelne server(pools) ja, aber komplett das nichts mehr geht! RESPEKT an die Putzfrau!


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

Das gleiche. Kein WOW keine WOW seiten... is wie vom erdboden verschwunden. Da hat die Putzfrau aber nicht nur ein Kabel rausgezogen...


EDIT: Ja auch Alice


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??



selbe problem und.. JA


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

dann liegts an alice weil nen freund von mir bei 1&1 kann sich einloggen.


----------



## Æsyx (22. Februar 2011)

jap, bin bei alice/hansenet. solche penner ;D


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

Jop auch bei der brünetten Alice, also scheints mal kein Blizzard problem zu sein -> *Anbieter wechseln geht*


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??


Ja, bin ich.


Nun die Frage, welche geheimen Informationen du zurückhälst^^?


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??



ich glaube nicht das es am anbieter liegen kann, aber wenn du da mehr weißt als ich schieß los^^


----------



## Ichname (22. Februar 2011)

oida bin auch bei alice....


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

same problem hier, hansenet/alice & nix geht


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??



oh ja.. bin auch bei alice.. :-(



wer hier ist denn nicht bei alice und hat die selben probleme?


----------



## Defancy (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> Ma ne Gaanz bescheidene Frage an jene bei denen es nicht funktioniert seit ihr zufäliigerweise bei Allice??




bin zwar bei Alice, glaube aber nicht das es damit etwas zu tun hat . Ich schau ma ins Gilden ts.


----------



## Lestata (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice....


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

natürlich kann es am anbieter liegen denn wenn dort der server mit den gaanzbestimmten ports vom wischwasser getroffen wurde funzt wow net.


----------



## Khyndri (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice, aber schon komisch das Internet so bei mir funktioniert. Nur die Blizzard Seiten und WOW nicht.


----------



## Greenwoodx (22. Februar 2011)

Jup, bin auch bei Alice/Hansenet. Na da bin ich ja ma gespannt was mich nachher auf Arbeit erwartet 8-)


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

oh mann, erst macht vodafone zicken nun alice :-)


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

aber keine angst ich lass die hotline glühen ich versuch ma sonen möchtergern admin ranzubekommen


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Khyndri schrieb:


> Bin auch bei Alice, aber schon komisch das Internet so bei mir funktioniert. Nur die Blizzard Seiten und WOW nicht.



Ich denke, das ist bei allen hier so ^^

Hab mal ne Meckermail geschrieben ;D


----------



## friedel1503 (22. Februar 2011)

also bei mir geht noch alles ..... Website und auch einloggen...... dann macht erstmal Mittag


----------



## lilalumiduh (22. Februar 2011)

also da ich heute ja das neue addon hole und schon mal die vor patches machen wollte ,und ja auch ich bin bei alice,musste ich feststellen das bei mir auch nix geht!weder die seiten von blizz genauso wenig wie mit dem launcher sagt mir auch das ich meine inet verbindung checken solle:-(
ich hoffe mal das dass heut noch was wird!


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> aber keine angst ich lass die hotline glühen ich versuch ma sonen möchtergern admin ranzubekommen



Ich dar f dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Leute die da am Telefon sitzen mal so gar keine Ahnung haben, ich war auch mal so einer


----------



## Sandrinchen (22. Februar 2011)

Da stand doch heute irgendwas im einloggbildschirm, das es zu Verbindungsproblemen kommen kann


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

desterwegen ja "MÖCHTEGERNADMIN"


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> desterwegen ja "MÖCHTEGERNADMIN"



Your Humor ist heut aber very eingerostet


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

hmm da geht keiner ran die sehen meine nummer grrrrr und die bandansage kann ich auch schon auswendig


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

nochmal: ist irgendwer hier, der NICHT bei alice ist aber die gleichen probleme hat?


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

da muss man nur den kopf schütteln

was treiben die nun bei alice wieder ???


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> nochmal: ist irgendwer hier, der NICHT bei alice ist aber die gleichen probleme hat?



ich vermute mal nein


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

Da ist schon ne umfrage am laufen wegen alice und alles down sind zwar erst wenig stimmen aber is eindeutig


----------



## Shalimana (22. Februar 2011)

Ihh - und ich dachte mit meinem 5tagen alten Aliceanschluss sind die alten probs weg - tja wohl falsch gedacht*grummel*


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

klickt euch hier mal rein klick
ist denke ich übersichtlicher um festzustellen obs nur an alice liegt


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> nochmal: ist irgendwer hier, der NICHT bei alice ist aber die gleichen probleme hat?


denke dann hätten wir hier schon wesentlich mehr posts


----------



## Westwood (22. Februar 2011)

guten tag bei mir ist es auch genau so bin bei alice und wow funktzuniert nicht aber mein internet leuft ich komm überall hin ausser auf den öffentlichen seiten von wow ( blizzard )


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Josiblue schrieb:


> Da ist schon ne umfrage am laufen wegen alice und alles down sind zwar erst wenig stimmen aber is eindeutig



wo :-D


----------



## Velidalynn (22. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ausser den Blizzard und wow seiten funktionieren unter anderem auch amazon und aol nicht mehr^^


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

also bin mit paar kumpels im ts sind vodafone & t com nutzer, habn die probleme nicht, ist wohl wirklich nur Hansenet/alice


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

BloodyAgent schrieb:


> klickt euch hier mal rein klick
> ist denke ich übersichtlicher um festzustellen obs nur an alice liegt



hier^^ selbstzitat


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Verschwörungstheorie an: >Blizzard und Alice stecken unter einer decke-aufgrund des Wettberwerbes auf dem Markt für Internet brauch Alice eine neue Einnahmequelle-also hat Sie Blizzard gebeten das Kunden von Alice erstmal nicht auf deren Seiten und Spiele zugreifen können. Blizzard wittert schon die ersten kostenpflichten anrufe via Kundensupport und auch bei Alice reibt man sich die Hände und hält das Portemonaie offen, raffgierig die ersten anrufer in die kostenpflichtigen Schleifen zu setzen und dann von Abteilung zu Abteilung weiter zu leiten. Dies ist natürlich nur der Anfang damit die Illuminaten den Erzdito auf die Welt beschwören können-der dann mit einem riesigen Staubsauger auch das ganze Klimpergeld aus den hosentaschen saugt< :verschwörungstheorie aus

Zur Info: bin auch bei Alice und Ja-hab das selbe problem- einige Pornoseiten gehen auch nicht auf


----------



## Alanda (22. Februar 2011)

ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren

aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

Alanda schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?



schätze alle, sitze in nrw


----------



## Ottomann (22. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Alice angerufen?


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie an: >Blizzard und Alice stecken unter einer decke-aufgrund des Wettberwerbes auf dem Markt für Internet brauch Alice eine neue Einnahmequelle-also hat Sie Blizzard gebeten das Kunden von Alice erstmal nicht auf deren Seiten und Spiele zugreifen können. Blizzard wittert schon die ersten kostenpflichten anrufe via Kundensupport und auch bei Alice reibt man sich die Hände und hält das Portemonaie offen, raffgierig die ersten anrufer in die kostenpflichtigen Schleifen zu setzen und dann von Abteilung zu Abteilung weiter zu leiten. Dies ist natürlich nur der Anfang damit die Illuminaten den Erzdito auf die Welt beschwören können-der dann mit einem riesigen Staubsauger auch das ganze Klimpergeld aus den hosentaschen saugt< :verschwörungstheorie aus
> 
> Zur Info: bin auch bei Alice und Ja-hab das selbe problem- einige Pornoseiten gehen auch nicht auf



*cheer* ;D


----------



## Lestata (22. Februar 2011)

Velidalynn schrieb:


> Hi,
> ausser den Blizzard und wow seiten funktionieren unter anderem auch amazon und aol nicht mehr^^




Geht bei mir auch nicht. Komme aus Hamburg


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Februar 2011)

Wattie schrieb:


> Ich dar f dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Leute die da am Telefon sitzen mal so gar keine Ahnung haben, ich war auch mal so einer



So kann man sich auch selber in die eier tretten


----------



## Westwood (22. Februar 2011)

Alanda schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?



nein raum brandenburg wohn ich


----------



## Lucid (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Anbieter heißt auch Alice und mein WoW geht nicht - bzw seit dem ich den Char wechseln wollte gehts nit weiter. Komplett ausgeloggt - wieder versucht einzuloggen.... beim Versuch blieb es dann leider auch.

Icq klappt btw auch nicht

PS: Bin nicht aus Berlin/Umgebung


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie an: >Blizzard und Alice stecken unter einer decke-aufgrund des Wettberwerbes auf dem Markt für Internet brauch Alice eine neue Einnahmequelle-also hat Sie Blizzard gebeten das Kunden von Alice erstmal nicht auf deren Seiten und Spiele zugreifen können. Blizzard wittert schon die ersten kostenpflichten anrufe via Kundensupport und auch bei Alice reibt man sich die Hände und hält das Portemonaie offen, raffgierig die ersten anrufer in die kostenpflichtigen Schleifen zu setzen und dann von Abteilung zu Abteilung weiter zu leiten. Dies ist natürlich nur der Anfang damit die Illuminaten den Erzdito auf die Welt beschwören können-der dann mit einem riesigen Staubsauger auch das ganze Klimpergeld aus den hosentaschen saugt< :verschwörungstheorie aus
> 
> Zur Info: bin auch bei Alice und Ja-hab das selbe problem- einige Pornoseiten gehen auch nicht auf



so ich wiederlege mal deine theorie 

erstens die hotline is 4free 0800 5251378

reicht eigentlich schon


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

Alanda schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?



sitz in berlin ;D


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Horsa schrieb:


> schätze alle, sitze in nrw



sitz in BW

scheint aber ein problem direkt bei alice zu sein. hab ne nachricht geschrieben und bekomme keine bestätigungs mail :-)


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

Was kommt denn als nächstes?

Esst ihr gerade alle eine Banane?


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

schon jmd was an infos bekommen anner hotline? ich komm bis jetzt nit durch


----------



## GemeinerTroll (22. Februar 2011)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Was kommt denn als nächstes?
> 
> Esst ihr gerade alle eine Banane?



:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> so ich wiederlege mal deine theorie
> 
> erstens die hotline is 4free 0800 5251378
> 
> reicht eigentlich schon



klar die hotline aber nicht der für telefonreperaturn und anderen kram bei alice


----------



## Wattie (22. Februar 2011)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> So kann man sich auch selber in die eier tretten



Warum? Der Job der Leute ist Anrufer abwimmeln  Das hat nix mit IT zu tun


----------



## Defancy (22. Februar 2011)

Shalimana schrieb:


> Ihh - und ich dachte mit meinem 5tagen alten Aliceanschluss sind die alten probs weg - tja wohl falsch gedacht*grummel*



Nun ja also habe Alice nun seit nem Jahr und bin bis hierhin sehr zufrieden ist der eingige GAU  . Selbst die volle 16k Leitung bekomme ich. naja mal schauen was das noch wird hier.


----------



## matzeap (22. Februar 2011)

hab ganz genau das selbe problem. und bin auch bei Alice


----------



## Velidalynn (22. Februar 2011)

Lestata schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch nicht. Komme aus Hamburg


komme aus Frechen bei Köln


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Was kommt denn als nächstes?
> 
> Esst ihr gerade alle eine Banane?



nö nur kaffee am start


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> So kann man sich auch selber in die eier tretten



tretentretten.de

selfowned, würd ich sagen ;-)

btw mehr ein problem der schulung als eines der mitarbeiter im first level ;-)


----------



## Weitweitweg (22. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin, 


Da ich erst dachte es liegt an WoW wollte ich gerade eine runde BFBC2 spielen aber siehe da EA ist auch nicht zu erreichen 

Ist wohl ein Problem von Alice.


Mal sehen was die mir sagen warum ich einige Seiten nicht aufrufen kann. (Raum HH)


----------



## Dannsum (22. Februar 2011)

Alice... Wow down... pc neugestartet. da startet icq auch gleich mit... ist auch down... also scheints mehr zu betreffen als nur wow


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Defancy schrieb:


> Nun ja also habe Alice nun seit nem Jahr und bin bis hierhin sehr zufrieden ist der eingige GAU  . Selbst die volle 16k Leitung bekomme ich. naja mal schauen was das noch wird hier.


Jo war eigentlich auch immer sehr zufrieden was Verfügbarkeit und Geschwindigkeit angeht.

Naja, der Kaffeebecher kann jedem mal in die Technik fallen, jetzt schauen wir mal, wie lange das dauert^^


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Weitweitweg schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Da ich erst dachte es liegt an WoW wollte ich gerade eine runde BFBC2 spielen aber siehe da EA ist auch nicht zu erreichen
> ...



naja viel spass beim versuch die zu erreichen ! Scheinbar geht bei denen garnichts :-)


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Hauptsache man kommt noch auf Buffed. XD


----------



## Nuora (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir auch dasselbe.... Alice=kein Wow .... komme aus Frankfurt/Main .... damit dürfte es dann wohl bundesweit so sein


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Aha,

Störung wurde aufgenommen und ist in Bearbeitung ^^


----------



## PogoMike (22. Februar 2011)

bin auch bei alice. 
hab das selbe problem wie die anderen auch.
komme aus dortmund


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

Also scheint nicht auf wow beschränkt zu sein, wie hier ja schon oft gepostet gehen diverse internetseiten auch nicht... andere mmos kann ich auch nicht erreichen, hab jetzt mal spaßeshalber 5-6ausprobiert xD


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

narf


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Venni schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> Störung wurde aufgenommen und ist in Bearbeitung ^^


 Quelle pls^^


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Venni schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> Störung wurde aufgenommen und ist in Bearbeitung ^^



hust hust ! Stunden später :-D ! Ich frag mich nur was die in den Call Center machen :-D vielleicht in der Nase bohren oder sich grad das gebrülle von WoW Spielern anhören weil se nicht zocken können^^


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

Ottomann schrieb:


> Hat jemand Alice angerufen?




Na ich glaube die kosten kannst dir Sparen.

Ich sage dir mal wie es Fiktiv ablaufen wird:

Hallo
Ach ihr Internet geht nicht?
Ach geht doch? Sie kommen nur nicht auf bestimmte Seiten?
Dann liegts nicht an uns....

Aber wenn sie wollen kann ich sie nochmal 5 Minuten in die Warteschleife hängen und ich mess mal ihr Leitung durch...


----------



## Shazzz (22. Februar 2011)

Die armen Alice-Mitarbeiter. Da rufen gerade mehrere tausend wütende WoW-Spieler an *grins*


<<-- auch bei Alice, aus dem nördlichen Niedersachsen


----------



## neowringer (22. Februar 2011)

Alanda schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?



bin aus nrw


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Belaquop schrieb:


> Quelle pls^^




geht nicht.. dann müsste ich dich töten *böse guck* ;D


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (22. Februar 2011)

Alanda schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem allerdings scheint nur alles was mit downloads zu tun hat nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> aber mal ne frage alle die bei alice und dieses problem haben seid ihr im berliner raum ?



Alice Hamburg


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Quadun schrieb:


> hust hust ! Stunden später :-D ! Ich frag mich nur was die in den Call Center machen :-D vielleicht in der Nase bohren oder sich grad das gebrülle von WoW Spielern anhören weil se nicht zocken können^^




lol?
stunden??
biste bei der bahn oder weshalb laufen die minuten bei dir so lang? ;D


----------



## Selima (22. Februar 2011)

Youporn geht auch nicht!
Was soll ich nun in der Zwischenzeit machen als armer Alice-Kunde!!!
:-O


----------



## Taywan (22. Februar 2011)

Quadun schrieb:


> naja viel spass beim versuch die zu erreichen ! Scheinbar geht bei denen garnichts :-)




tja ich bin bei 1 & 1 und komme jetze auch nicht mehr ins wow schätze mal das liegt an wow selber den die seite baut er auch nicht mehr auf


----------



## Eaglebauer (22. Februar 2011)

leute, es dürfte wohl langsam klar sein das es sich um ein bundesweites problem handelt. es interessiert keine sau wo ihr herkommt.


----------



## ChRiSh84 (22. Februar 2011)

Komme ebenfalls aus Dortmund und bin Kunde bei Alice !
Habe eben dort angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das es zu 100% nicht an Alice liegt und die auch keine aktuelle Störung haben.
Dazu sagte mir die Dame das ich einer von vielen 100en Anrufern bin die WOW spielen und Sie nicht versteht wieso man Alice des Fehlers beschuldigt ^^
Also sehr genervt die gute Dame !

WoW, Amazon, Aol .. Nix geht alles andere funzt einwandfrei !

Und nu ? Alice stürzen ?


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Quadun schrieb:


> hust hust ! Stunden später :-D ! Ich frag mich nur was die in den Call Center machen :-D vielleicht in der Nase bohren oder sich grad das gebrülle von WoW Spielern anhören weil se nicht zocken können^^


 Tja, da steht man morgens um 6:00 am S-Bahnhof und kann nicht zur Arbeit, der Chef sagt es ginge ihm genauso und ich solle mir nen entspannten Tag machen; dann werd ich mir mal eine Alternativbeschäftigung zur Alternativbeschäftigung WoW suchen^^ -> Alice nerven


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Venni schrieb:


> lol?
> stunden??
> biste bei der bahn oder weshalb laufen die minuten bei dir so lang? ;D



war eigentlich als witz gemeint ! Kenne die Call Center Leuts ! Wollen meistens einen für blöd verkaufen, aber die meisten haben keinen ahnung ;-)


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

ich vermute es liegt an dem server von alice der die ports 3724, 8086, 8087, 9081, 9090, 9091, 9100 bearbeitet und weiterleitet denn das sind die ports die wow nutzt.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Hätte ich noch meinen I-net USB Stick von E-Plus hätten die so verfahren: 1 wir kümmern uns drum-haben sie ne stunde geduld. danach Simkarte raus und wieder einlegen -geht nix>erneuter anruf... 2:gerät im Shop abgeben und auf ersatz gerät warten-geht immer noch nix >wieder anrufen-man kennt die warteschleifenmusik schon auswendig 3: neue Simkarte für den Stick zuschicken lassen-dauer 4-5 Tage-geht imme rnoch nix: wieder anrufen und bei 1 starten.

Kein Witz-ist mir damals so mit nem USB stick und dem support passiert. Fehler war: bei denen ist der Sendemast beschädigt gewesen. XD


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

ChRiSh84 schrieb:


> Komme ebenfalls aus Dortmund und bin Kunde bei Alice !
> Habe eben dort angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das es zu 100% nicht an Alice liegt und die auch keine aktuelle Störung haben.
> Dazu sagte mir die Dame das ich einer von vielen 100en Anrufern bin die WOW spielen und Sie nicht versteht wieso man Alice des Fehlers beschuldigt ^^
> Also sehr generft die gute Dame !
> ...





der fehler ist erst seit ein paar min bekannt.. das konnte die dame in der hotline noch gar nicht wissen ^^
btw steht in solchen fehlermeldungen nicht "wow zocken geht nicht omfg11einself!" xD


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

ChRiSh84 schrieb:


> Komme ebenfalls aus Dortmund und bin Kunde bei Alice !
> Habe eben dort angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das es zu 100% nicht an Alice liegt und die auch keine aktuelle Störung haben.
> Dazu sagte mir die Dame das ich einer von vielen 100en Anrufern bin die WOW spielen und Sie nicht versteht wieso man Alice des Fehlers beschuldigt ^^
> Also sehr generft die gute Dame !
> ...



ARRR!! lasst sie kielholen


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> ich vermute es liegt an dem server von alice der die ports 3724, 8086, 8087, 9081, 9090, 9091, 9100 bearbeitet und weiterleitet denn das sind die ports die wow nutzt.



klasse ! Hat alice die Server von Vodafone gekauft :-D ! Die hatten das gleiche Problem^^


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

Naja ist ja mal voll lustig und ich dachte schon ich habe mir ne virus eingefangen. mal schauen wie lange die brauchen. *kotz*


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

hmm wow etc geht nicht, alice will nicht schuld sein ...aber buffed läuft

AHA der große böse buffed virus beschert uns einen schönen start in den tag xD


----------



## Cerealius (22. Februar 2011)

Na ein Gutes hat das Ganze... ich hab Spätschicht und muss jetzt arbeiten und die Hoffnung, daß es heute abend wieder läuft stirbt zu letzt.
Wie furchtbar, wenn ich heute noch frei gehabt hätte!

Btw... auch Alice natürlich :-)


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

Naja ist ja mal voll lustig und ich dachte schon ich habe mir ne virus eingefangen. mal schauen wie lange die brauchen. *kotz*


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

Naja ist ja mal voll lustig und ich dachte schon ich habe mir ne virus eingefangen. mal schauen wie lange die brauchen. *kotz*


----------



## Shazzz (22. Februar 2011)

Nun das gleiche Problem gab es schon einmal zu BC. Da lag es allerdings an der Telekom und war nur auf einzelnen Realmpools zu spüren. Soviel zu dem Thema, dass Alice auf keinen Fall was damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Asmody (22. Februar 2011)

Komme aus Magdeburg - ebenfalls bei Alice und auch hier selbes Problem.
Keine Seite aus wow oder battle. net erreichbar , beim spielstarten kommt die besagte meldung das keine patchinfos da sind.

ICQ selbes prob : keine anmeldung möglich.

Ansonsten : ponoseiten ( die sind ja auch wichtig *G* ) funzt.
Torrentseiten *G* funzen auch alle .
Heise.de etc pp alles geht .
Onlinebanking ( diverse ) gehn auch alle .
Ebay funzt - nunja reicht wohl . . .

mal ebenfalls hotline anrufen und stunk machen *G*


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

Asmody schrieb:


> Komme aus Magdeburg - ebenfalls bei Alice und auch hier selbes Problem.
> Keine Seite aus wow oder battle. net erreichbar , beim spielstarten kommt die besagte meldung das keine patchinfos da sind.
> 
> ICQ selbes prob : keine anmeldung möglich.
> ...



wie jetzt? pornoseiten funzen bei dir? xD


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Asmody schrieb:


> Komme aus Magdeburg - ebenfalls bei Alice und auch hier selbes Problem.
> Keine Seite aus wow oder battle. net erreichbar , beim spielstarten kommt die besagte meldung das keine patchinfos da sind.
> 
> ICQ selbes prob : keine anmeldung möglich.
> ...



bitte berichte uns was alice dazu sagt^^


----------



## Taywan (22. Februar 2011)

wieso flücht ihr alle über alice wie schon vorhin geschrieben ich bin bei 1 & 1 und habe auch kein netz mehr zum wow server das wird ein allgemeines prob. sein


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

Stresst doch die armen leute bei alice net so sind die net gewöhnt jetzt müssen die erstmal platz für kaffeetassen finden und dann noch gleich das problem beheben das ist doch stress pur.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Asmody schrieb:


> mal ebenfalls hotline anrufen und stunk machen *G*



Ich seh die Mitarbeiter schon geistig vor mir am telefon und ner Pulle Ouzo während im hintergrund ein verrückter plärrt : ICH KANN NET ZOCKEN-L2W(learn to work),DU ZIEHST GLEI AGGRO-OG OG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

Taywan schrieb:


> wieso flücht ihr alle über alice wie schon vorhin geschrieben ich bin bei 1 & 1 und habe auch kein netz mehr zum wow server das wird ein allgemeines prob. sein



hm ok :-D hat die liebe telekom denen den saft abgedreht zu gewissen servern :-)
hm ok kann noch nichtmal onlinebanking machen


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

Taywan schrieb:


> wieso flücht ihr alle über alice wie schon vorhin geschrieben ich bin bei 1 & 1 und habe auch kein netz mehr zum wow server das wird ein allgemeines prob. sein



weil du bis jetzt der erste bist, wenns allgemeines prob wäre würden hier wesentlich mehr leute sturm laufen


----------



## Taywan (22. Februar 2011)

na wollte nicht die telekom irgend wann streiken vieleicht ist es grade soweit ??


----------



## onyxonor (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice und WoW funktioniert auch nicht. Ich komme nichteinmal in´s Forum von Blizzard und Starcraft kann ich auch nur offline spielen.

Ich hänge nun auch schon seit 9 Minuten bei Alice in der Warteschleife. Bin übrigens aus Sachsen, für den Fall es möchte jemand schauen ob das Problem regional bedingt ist.

LG


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

hm übergreifender server ausfall ohje


----------



## Miellie (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier habt ihr mal nen link um nachzuschauen,wer wo betroffen ist.
http://www.heise.de/...=&zugangsart_id=


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

nein die alice anbieter sitzen am telefon und lachen sich halb krank oder die haben das gemacht das die mal wieder telefonieren können immer hin laufen die leitungen gerade heiss. passt auf das die net noch abkacken


----------



## Meffipower (22. Februar 2011)

Hier das selbe Problem Alice in Stutgart.
Wollte grade mal auf der Alice Homepage nachsehen ob da evt was steht - diese Seite scheint ebenfalls down zu sein.
Erst die ständige telefonische Werbe-Belästigung trotz ausdrücklichem VErbot und jetzt sowas ... nach dem Umzug gibts definitiv nen anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Ich seh die Mitarbeiter schon geistig vor mir am telefon und ner Pulle Ouzo während im hintergrund ein verrückter plärrt : ICH KANN NET ZOCKEN-L2W(learn to work),DU ZIEHST GLEI AGGRO-OG OG!!!!!!!!!



*cheer* xD


----------



## GlobalDeath (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei 1u1 und funzt net , also game und seite =/


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

Ihr geht die Sache Falsch an...

Also nicht zu Alice sagen das die Fehler machen. GANZ FALSCH

Anrufen und Bescheid sagen das ein Komplett gegen Alice am laufen ist. Blizzard die Pornoindstrie und Karl-Heinz Calle haben sich zusammengeschlossen um Alice zu Stürzen und Verweigern den Kunden die Zugriffe um sie zu zwingen den Anbieter zu wechseln.

Dann Springen Sie ^^


----------



## Shazzz (22. Februar 2011)

onyxonor schrieb:


> Ich hänge nun auch schon seit 9 Minuten bei Alice in der Warteschleife. Bin übrigens aus Sachsen, für den Fall es möchte jemand schauen ob das Problem regional bedingt ist.
> 
> LG



Ihr ruft ja wohl hoffentlich die kostenfreie Hotline an...


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

12: 37 uhr

update: die bandansage bei alice wurde geändert - in ihrem vorwahlbereich kann es zu problemen mit dem festnetz und internet kommen.. bla bla .. störung wird in den nächsten 1 -2 stunden behoben


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

Nix geht , ea , amazon, nichtmal STEAM geht !


----------



## Asmody (22. Februar 2011)

Quadun schrieb:


> bitte berichte uns was alice dazu sagt^^




Ja lustig *G* 

" in Ihrem einzugsbereich kann es zu technischen störungen telefon und internet kommen, wir bemühen uns das problem in den nächsten 1 - 2 stunden zu beheben und möchten uns dafür entschuldigen. "

DAS sagte eine elektronische stimme direkt als ich die 2 drückte um die technische hotline zu erreichen .

" bleiben sie bitte dran um mit einem techniker zu sprechen " kam als nächstes und dann war besetzt ca eine minute und zack - verbindung abgebrochen .

Soviel zu dem thema


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Februar 2011)

1-2 stunden... dann kann ich ja in ruhe haushalt machen 0o


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

ist schon lustig. binnen nichtmal 30 min knapp 8 seiten und über 600 leute die mitlesen XD.


----------



## Eifer (22. Februar 2011)

falls es wen interessiert:
-das routing zu facebook ist für alice-kunden im moment grottig
-die loginserver von aol(=icq!) sind für alice-kunden im moment nicht erreichbar

da is sicher noch mehr im arsch, das sind nur die seiten die ich zufällig testen musste. meine olle hat auch alice und bestätigte mir beide


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> 12: 37 uhr
> 
> in den nächsten 1 -2 stunden behoben






DAS, wäre ja mal sehr zügig^^


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

sehr vertrauens würdig wenn ein computer mir sagt das es in 1-2 std wieder geht. ich sag nur großes LOL dazu


----------



## Sandrinchen (22. Februar 2011)

Du hast vergessen die 4 offenen Threads zu erwähnen, ala Isch kann nisch zocken 111!!!!!11111111


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> ist schon lustig. binnen nichtmal 30 min knapp 8 seiten und über 600 leute die mitlesen XD.



tja we are the champignons ^^


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> ist schon lustig. binnen nichtmal 30 min knapp 8 seiten und über 600 leute die mitlesen XD.




Ist ja auch spannend.. und ich muss gleich weg.. verdammt ;D


----------



## Ichname (22. Februar 2011)

Alice sollte den Werbeslogan ändern: Alice, die beschissenste Verbindung! ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (22. Februar 2011)

Allen alice kunden ein fettes gz^^

ich war auch mal dort nie wieder und die teczhniker dort kann man erst recht schrotten nur leider sitzt da noch wer zwischen und das ist die telefonica, und ich bin bei einem anderen anbieter bei mir stpürzt andauernd das telefon ab richtig auch telefonica..

also kann ich euch sagen die müssen es auch weiterleiten


lg


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> ist schon lustig. binnen nichtmal 30 min knapp 8 seiten und über 600 leute die mitlesen XD.



Das ist ziemlich wenig, auch daran sieht man, das nicht alle Anbieter betroffen sind^^


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (22. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade die Comfort-Hotline angerufen. 

Leut denen gibt es eine Bundesweite Störung bei der Auflösung von einzelnen URLs. Wird dran gearbeitet und ich wurde um Geduld gebeten.


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> sehr vertrauens würdig wenn ein computer mir sagt das es in 1-2 std wieder geht. ich sag nur großes LOL dazu



Jaha, und das hat sich der Computer ganz allein überlegt *rolleyes* ^^


----------



## Sheepi (22. Februar 2011)

Juhu,

ich habe nur gewartet bis jemand einen Thread aufmacht und lese alles mit Freude.

Macht mir Spaß Verschwärungstheorien zu lesen


Ja WoW ist halt bei bestimmten Netzen down, Alice,1und1.


Es geht halt in 1-2 Stunden wieder und dann ist der Drops gelutscht, zum Glück hab ich mir die Hausarbeit aufgehoben für morgen und kann heute schonmal anfangen

MfG


----------



## chyroon (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice, WoW geht ebenfalls nicht, sowie battle.net - Berlin


----------



## Shazzz (22. Februar 2011)

Ichname schrieb:


> Alice sollte den Werbeslogan ändern: Alice, die beschissenste Verbindung! ^^



Hab seit Jahren Alice und es gab nie Probleme. Nervt allerdings gerade trotzdem!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Februar 2011)

Eifer schrieb:


> falls es wen interessiert:
> -das routing zu facebook ist für alice-kunden im moment grottig
> -die loginserver von aol(=icq!) sind für alice-kunden im moment nicht erreichbar
> 
> da is sicher noch mehr im arsch, das sind nur die seiten die ich zufällig testen musste. meine olle hat auch alice und bestätigte mir beide



ich hoffe "deine Olle" liesst kein WoW forum


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Da hat man garantiert mal den lehrling ohne Beaufsichtigung gelassen- nach dem motto "mach mal-das hattet ihr ja in der Schule".


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Comfort-Hotline angerufen.
> 
> Leut denen gibt es eine Bundesweite Störung bei der Auflösung von einzelnen URLs. Wird dran gearbeitet und ich wurde um Geduld gebeten.



es ist keiner störung bei der auflösung von urls denn wow arbeitet net mit urls sonder mit der dns kann man bei Heise online nachlesen.


----------



## Geloran (22. Februar 2011)

boah, erst nervige Verbindungsabbrüche, dann nervige Anrufe, um meine Erlaubnis einzuholen, mich anrufen zu dürfen, und jetzt das! Ich bin grad mal zwei Monate bei Alice, und schon so ein Scheiß.


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Geloran schrieb:


> boah, erst nervige Verbindungsabbrüche, dann nervige Anrufe, um meine Erlaubnis einzuholen, mich anrufen zu dürfen, und jetzt das! Ich bin grad mal zwei Monate bei Alice, und schon so ein Scheiß.



du musst eindeutig deine signa ändern die is massiv ^^


----------



## Wertarus (22. Februar 2011)

*drückt auf die Senftube* So mal nen ordentlichen Klecks da lassen! 

Will wieder daddeln.. hab heute frei .. *brummt* 

By the Way : Was macht ihr gerade so wenn ihr mal nicht im Sekundentakt auf den Launcher klickt und die Seite von blizz aktualisiert? 

GreeTs

Wertarus


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

aber was gutes hat es ja auch man lernt andere leute kennen aus die leute von seinem server *grins* nein ist schon spaßig mit zulesen und einen dummen kommentar dazu abzugeben trotzdem *nerv*


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Wertarus schrieb:


> *drückt auf die Senftube* So mal nen ordentlichen Klecks da lassen!
> 
> Will wieder daddeln.. hab heute frei .. *brummt*
> 
> ...



ich drück permanent aktualisieren im buffed forum XD


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

Shazzz schrieb:


> Hab seit Jahren Alice und es gab nie Probleme. Nervt allerdings gerade trotzdem!



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Ein Problem dieser Art gab es im letzten Jahr schon einmal. Ist so in etwa ein dreiviertel Jahr her.


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

genau ma ne frage wer is denn hier von malfurion??


----------



## Vaka (22. Februar 2011)

ich würde sagen anstatt hier rum zu heulen und zu flamen rüsten wir uns doch mit heugabeln und fackeln und statten der brünetten schlampe doch mal nen besuch ab^^ heute mein freier tag ich sitz in der  täglichen rnd hero, letzter boss 10% .. schwubb dc...^^


----------



## Cassandra72 (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> ich drück permanent aktualisieren im buffed forum XD


nicht nur du^^


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> genau ma ne frage wer is denn hier von malfurion??


Deine Mudda....

sorry, musste sein, Langeweile und so


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Februar 2011)

ich hab 3 Hordechars auf Malle weil freunde da spielen  war sogar mal mim main da


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Belaquop schrieb:


> Deine Mudda....
> 
> sorry, musste sein, Langeweile und so



nene meine mudda net die zockt auf deiner mudda im kella


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> es ist keiner störung bei der auflösung von urls denn wow arbeitet net mit urls sonder mit der dns kann man bei Heise online nachlesen.



Du bist ein nachplappernder Quacksalber... Warst Du nicht eben noch der Meinung, die Portweiterleitung würde beim Provider blocken? Dann erklär mir doch mal, warum die HP von Blizz nicht funktioniert. Setz doch bitte keine Annahmen in die Welt, sondern glänze mit Wissen.


----------



## Cassandra72 (22. Februar 2011)

749 Besucher lesen dieses Thema


----------



## SchizO_o (22. Februar 2011)

omg, ich dahcte schon am rechner is iwas abgekackt das di eports dicht sind oder so...
also is alice schuld die kleine *edit by Ahra*. na dann werd ich denen mal aufs dach kacken


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

FORSCHERLIGA und mein char ist gerade in einer ini gewesen als kam sie wurden vom bettelnet getrennt das schauste net doof. dachte echt ich hab einen virus aber alles ok gleich getestet.


----------



## onyxonor (22. Februar 2011)

Shazzz schrieb:


> Ihr ruft ja wohl hoffentlich die kostenfreie Hotline an...



Na sicher doch^^


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

so- ich raide mal die küche und loote den ofen. hab mir vor ner halben stunde die mühe gemacht trash für bufffood zusammen zu schlagen ...... und dann kam Buffed mit "Nix geht mehr" XD


----------



## iceman_ger (22. Februar 2011)

Aktuell wird bei mir zumindest auch das Internet immer langsamer (Bauchgefühl). Komme nur noch sehr langsam auf bestimme Seite bzw. der Aufbau ist sehr langsam.


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Dukezonk schrieb:


> Du bist ein nachplappernder Quacksalber... Warst Du nicht eben noch der Meinung, die Portweiterleitung würde beim Provider blocken? Dann erklär mir doch mal, warum die HP von Blizz nicht funktioniert. Setz doch bitte keine Annahmen in die Welt, sondern glänze mit Wissen.



nu sag mir mal wo das ein nachplappern war ich habe lediglich vorhin vermutung geäußert und anstatt zu flamen solltest du vielleicht konstruktiv am spass hier beitragen ich kann nchts dafür das du gefrustet bist weil du nicht zocken kannst.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Februar 2011)

Anub'arak - Horde 
Malfurion - Horde
Forscherliga - Allianz

sind so meine 3 heimserver 

war grade in die Sethekhallen rein um anzu zu besuchen .....


----------



## Cassandra72 (22. Februar 2011)

jetzt 791 Besucher lesen dieses Thema^^


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> FORSCHERLIGA und mein char ist gerade in einer ini gewesen als kam sie wurden vom bettelnet getrennt das schauste net doof. dachte echt ich hab einen virus aber alles ok gleich getestet.



Mist ich hab den "Aktuelle-Seite-neu-laden"-Virus. Somit nix ok.


----------



## kobayashi55 (22. Februar 2011)

so Leute jetzt ist es soweit....

Am 11. Oktober kurz vor acht Uhr abends herrschte im hochvernetzten Silicon Valley plötzlich Datenfinsternis: Das Internet war zusammengebrochen. Beschäftigte des Computerkonzerns Sun Microsystems, Studenten der Stanford-Universität und Journalisten der San Jose Mercury News waren von der elektronischen Außenwelt abgeschnitten. Erst nach 24 Stunden flossen die Daten wieder durch das Tal südlich von San Francisco.

Der Ausfall war willkommener Stoff für die professionellen Apokalyptiker der Netzwelt, allen voran Robert Metcalfe, Gründer des Telekom-Ausrüsters 3Com. Das Internet sei überlastet, schlecht verwaltet und werde über kurz oder lang kollabieren, predigt er seit Monaten im Fachblatt InfoWorld . Den ersten großen Zusammenbruch hatte er schon einmal vorhergesagt: zu den Spielen in Atlanta.

 Trotz solcher Fehlprognosen verbreiten die amerikanischen Medien die Klagelieder mit Wonne. Sogar Wired , das selbsternannte Zentralorgan der digitalen Revolution, stimmte ein und prophezeite einen Blackout schon für die nächsten sechs bis zwölf Monate.

....Auszug aus einem Artikel von 1997...also lasst uns wieder Briefe schrieben


----------



## Isolte (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> es ist keiner störung bei der auflösung von urls denn wow arbeitet net mit urls sonder mit der dns kann man bei Heise online nachlesen.



wie solche kommentare von irgendwelchen möchte gern informatikern immer nerven... URIs, in dem falle URLs werden durch einen DNS-Sever aufgelöst, also ists logisch das wenn alice sagt "probleme mit url auflösung" es probleme mit den DNS-Severn gibt, da diese ja den job erledigen... erst nachdenken dann klug******.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

was hast du dir ein fischmahl zusammen gefarmt^^ dann lass es dir mal schmecken!!!


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

Jona schrieb:


> nu sag mir mal wo das ein nachplappern war ich habe lediglich vorhin vermutung geäußert und anstatt zu flamen solltest du vielleicht konstruktiv am spass hier beitragen ich kann nchts dafür das du gefrustet bist weil du nicht zocken kannst.



Ist ja ein Riesenspaß hier. Und Vermutungen waren schon immer sehr konstruktiv.


----------



## Bloodysin (22. Februar 2011)

dito, bei mir funzt auch nix was mit wow und irgendwelchen facebook-spielen zu tun hat ^^

selbstverständlich auch bei alice...


----------



## Cerealius (22. Februar 2011)

Hm.... die Heise Seite mit den aktuellen Störungsmeldungen ist jetzt auch völlig überlastet!
In diesem Sinne... ich geh arbeiten :-)


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ich bin dafür das wir alice darauf verklagen das die uns allen einen tag bei wow zahlen müssen *haha*


----------



## Belaquop (22. Februar 2011)

Cassandra72 schrieb:


> jetzt 791 Besucher lesen dieses Thema^^



Das interessiert eig. kaum jemanden sosehr, dass er ständig Aktualisierungen lesen will, wo es doch ohnehin jeder sehen kann


----------



## Eaglebauer (22. Februar 2011)

last.fm geht auch nicht und heise ist auch gerade abgeschmiert


----------



## Jona (22. Februar 2011)

Isolte schrieb:


> wie solche kommentare von irgendwelchen möchte gern informatikern immer nerven... URIs, in dem falle URLs werden durch einen DNS-Sever aufgelöst, also ists logisch das wenn alice sagt "probleme mit url auflösung" es probleme mit den DNS-Severn gibt, da diese ja den job erledigen... erst nachdenken dann klug******.



wenn du das sagst


----------



## Meffipower (22. Februar 2011)

> By the Way : Was macht ihr gerade so wenn ihr mal nicht im Sekundentakt auf den Launcher klickt und die Seite von blizz aktualisiert?


Das ist ja das dramatische - ich schreib nebenher meine Magisterarbeit und Alice nimmt mir meine Ablenkung *g*


----------



## Sheepi (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht facebook wunderbar dafür nicht studievz;(


----------



## Cassandra72 (22. Februar 2011)

hey haubtsache wir zahlen immer für alles


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ok facebook , meinvz , wow wielange dauert es bis garnix mehr geht. ver........ k..... langsam werde ich echt böse hab nix mehr wohin ich ausweichen kann.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ist doch immer so wir zahlen aber bekommen keine leistung


----------



## Sandrinchen (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir funzt meinvz noch


----------



## Quadun (22. Februar 2011)

war das nicht auch mal so bei vodafone :-D ! (hätte nie gedacht das der thread solange wird :-) )


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

komme net rein das nervt mich voll.


----------



## Xentusus (22. Februar 2011)

koronaler Massenauswurf (KMA) 
Mögliche Folgen: Störungen von Satellitensystemen, Strom- und Telekommunikationsnetzen.


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> ist doch immer so wir zahlen aber bekommen keine leistung



in diesem Moment kümmern sich mit Sicherheit Techniker um Dein Problemchen. Die wollen auch bezahlt werden...


----------



## Sillygnom (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wiso Alice verklagen ich bin bei 1und1 und habe dasselbe Problem wir ihr. Kann net zocken. Aber die Hp sollte wohl gehen wenn es am Anbieter liegen würde. Denke eher das da Blizz ein Problem hat. Aber da ja die Sonne scheint werde ich mich anderen Dingen beschäftigen. Solltet ihr auch machen.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

naja weisst du mich nervt es gerade vor ca 3 wochen bekommen wir ne anrufen das wir im monat 5 euro weniger zahlen wenn wir uns dafür verpflichten uns 2 jahre an alice zubinden und nun toll


----------



## Simonja (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werd gleich bekloppt, wasn das schon wieder???? 
meinvz stottert sich auch ein ab bei mir und WoW versuch ich erst gar nicht denn damit fingt der Spuk an!!

Aber das Problem mit dem abschmieren bei WoW ist schon seit paar Tagen, in der Gilde ist immer mal wer der rausgekickt wurde......


----------



## crazy_phil (22. Februar 2011)

Hat mal jemand versucht WoW über einen Proxy/Tunnel zu starten? Ich kann sowas nicht aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das dies eventuell funktioniert.


----------



## SchizO_o (22. Februar 2011)

Sillygnom schrieb:


> Hallo Wiso Alice verklagen ich bin bei 1und1 und habe dasselbe Problem wir ihr. Kann net zocken. Aber die Hp sollte wohl gehen wenn es am Anbieter liegen würde. Denke eher das da Blizz ein Problem hat. Aber da ja die Sonne scheint werde ich mich anderen Dingen beschäftigen. Solltet ihr auch machen.



also wenn irgendwas abgeschmiert ist bei alice was für die ports zuständig ist womit das battle.net arbeitet kann es sehrwohl was mit dem anbieter zu tun haben. und, bei dir sc heint die sonne? -.- bei mir liegt schnee...


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

sry für die dumme frage aber was ist ein Proxy/tunnel?


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> naja weisst du mich nervt es gerade vor ca 3 wochen bekommen wir ne anrufen das wir im monat 5 euro weniger zahlen wenn wir uns dafür verpflichten uns 2 jahre an alice zubinden und nun toll




Das ist halt Dein Irrtum, dass Du der Meinung bist, dass wir in einer Welt leben, in der immer alles jederzeit und ohne Einschränkungen verfügbar ist.


----------



## SchizO_o (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> sry für die dumme frage aber was ist ein Proxy/tunnel?



verschleiert deine ip bzw schaltet sich dazwischen das man deine richtige ip nicht mehr erkennt


----------



## Sillygnom (22. Februar 2011)

SchizO_o schrieb:


> also wenn irgendwas abgeschmiert ist bei alice was für die ports zuständig ist womit das battle.net arbeitet kann es sehrwohl was mit dem anbieter zu tun haben. und, bei dir sc heint die sonne? -.- bei mir liegt schnee...




Ja schon liegt aber net nur an Alice wollte ich damit sagen. Da ich ja bei 1und1 bin.


----------



## TheArea51 (22. Februar 2011)

Hmm... bin auch bei Alice und kein WoW geht -.-


Hoffe ja net das sich Alice mit Blizzard um irgendwas streitet und deswegen die Ports abgeschaltet hat^^

Aber die Alice Lounge geht ja auch nicht ;-)


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

das behaupte ich ja garnet aber ich finde es recht kommisch das es genau jetzt passiert^^


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

danke für die aufklärung :-)


----------



## Poloproll (22. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit von der Technik erwartet wird, dass die immer 100% funktioniert.
Jeder weiß, dass elektrische Geräte kaputt gehen können. Und ja sicherlich ist das nervig wenn man einen Dienst nutzen möchte aber er genau dann, wenn man ihn braucht, nicht verfügbar ist.
Sobald irgend etwas nicht tut, wird sofort geschrien, gehäult und rumgestänkert. Aber wenn die geräte laufen schreibt keiner "Oh klasse, danke für den Dienst". Und dann wird die Aussage damit gerechtfertigt, dass man dafür zahlt.
Weil man dann den Dienst nicht nutzen kann, regt man sich in diversen Foren auf, dass man alle 2 Minuten nachguckt ob alles wieder tut und lässt die Welt wissen -> "nein, es tut noch nicht". Glaubt ihr, die Leute versuchen nicht mit Hochdruck das Problem zu beheben?

Naja was reg ich mich auf.
Mittagspause vorbei, back to work.


----------



## Anoriele (22. Februar 2011)

Cassandra72 schrieb:


> hey haubtsache wir zahlen immer für alles



Hättest du richtig investiert, wäre deine Rechtschreibung nicht ganz so grottig gewesen.


----------



## Merisal (22. Februar 2011)

"In ihrer Region kann es derzeit vorkommen das sie Ihren Internetanschluss nicht oder nur eingeschränkt verfügbar haben. Wir arbeiten daran und hoffen das Problem in den nächsten ein bis zwei Stunden zu beheben." - Alice Ansage bei der technischen Hotline.

Also beschäftigt euch mal wieder mit eurem RL und entspannt eure Zeigefinger, dann zittert ihr auch nicht mehr so wenn ihr mal keine Maus in der Hand habt. Genießt lieber das Wetter.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

jo jetzt hast du dir luft gemacht


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

spaphira schrieb:


> das behaupte ich ja garnet aber ich finde es recht kommisch das es genau jetzt passiert^^



Das Prob gabs mit Alice und Vodafone bereits bei Wotlk.


----------



## Asmody (22. Februar 2011)

sowas gabs schon mal *G* vielleicht errinert sich der eine oder andere noch daran ? 

http://www.mmnews.de/index.php/etc/5535-internetstoerung-deutschland-abgeklemmt


Btw : es werden immer mehr seiten die nicht mehr erreichbar sind.
Hatte dann eben auch so einen Alice - IT techniker am rohr : " Ja ich sehe mal nach ob wir eine meldung haben " 

Ähm, es sind immer mehr seiten nicht erreichbar und der schaut mal nach ob er eine meldung hat ? 
Ich meine wenn wir hier von einer unwichtigen webseite wie " www.dorfzeitung.de " sprechen würden aber es ist mittlerweile auch ICQ , Facebook etc betroffen und der will mal nachsehen 
ob er eine meldung hat ?

lol ich glaub ich gehe wieder in meinen alten beruf zurück - das scheint ja echt nur noch chillig zu sein in der IT.


----------



## Sillygnom (22. Februar 2011)

Merisal schrieb:


> "In ihrer Region kann es derzeit vorkommen das sie Ihren Internetanschluss nicht oder nur eingeschränkt verfügbar haben. Wir arbeiten daran und hoffen das Problem in den nächsten ein bis zwei Stunden zu beheben." - Alice Ansage bei der technischen Hotline.
> 
> Also beschäftigt euch mal wieder mit eurem RL und entspannt eure Zeigefinger, dann zittert ihr auch nicht mehr so wenn ihr mal keine Maus in der Hand habt. Genießt lieber das Wetter.




Genau egal ob Schnee oder Sonne.


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

hatte gerade jemanden von alice "an der strippe" und er sagte mir, dass es wohl 2 - 3 stunden dauern würde, das problem zu beheben - im gegensatz zur bandansage, die von 1 - 2 stunden spricht. : -(


und ja: es ist ein bundesweites problem bestätigte er mir.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ähm nö ausserdem mein zeigefinger ist entspannt ausserdem finde ich klasse sich mal mit anderen leute zu unterhalten *SO*


----------



## Mimmok (22. Februar 2011)

*Da krieg ich 50 Wut bei solchen Aussagen von Telefon Kundendiensten -.-*


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Schlagzeilen: Buffed registriert innerhalb der letzten 60 min eine steigende Anzahl von neu angemeldeten Mitglieder die in den 4 Theards zum Thema "WoW?ja..kann och net zocken" ihren Senf dazu geben. Während Moderatoren versuchen der Lage her zu werden schreit wiederum anderswo nach Bockwurst. Die Lage ist dramatisch.
Wir haben neue Informationen von unserem Aussenkorezpondeten "La merdé" an der Deutsch/französischen Grenze wo die ersten Spieler langsam zu Zombies degenerieren und versuchen die grenze zu überschreiten. Ihre Bewegungen und dynamik wirken ehr schlaf und träge. Wir vermuten das liegt an den verkümmerten Muskel durch zu langas zocken. Bei den ersten sind schon langsam die Gehirnfunktionen ausgefallen und es sind eindeutige worte sind zu vernehmen "buuuuuaaaffff.ffffooooaaadddd" "Tschaaaaargesch" und " OG OG!!!!!!"


Solange sich die Lage nicht entspannt bitten wir alle WoW-Spieler sich im Buffedforum aufzuhalten.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

oh 2-3 irgendwann sind wir bei 4-5 und noch höher


----------



## Airathanir (22. Februar 2011)

also kleine zusammenfassung:

Das ist kein fehler von Blizzard sondern von Telefonica


Amazon, Aol, blizzard und einige Pronoseiten gehen nicht

Telefonica:

Die Netzinfrastruktur wird unter anderem von HanseNet (Alice), Versatel, 1&1 Internet und weiteren großen Internetserviceprovidern genutzt. 
Wie zum beispiel:
    * 1&1
    * AOL
    * Vodafone, ehemals Arcor
    * cablecom
    * CompuServe
    * congstar
    * EWE TEL
    * freenet
    * HanseNet
    * Kabel BW
    * Kabel Deutschland
    * NetCologne
    * Strato
    * T-Home
    * T-Online
    * T-Systems
    * Unitymedia
    * United Internet
    * Versatel
    * Vodafone
    * QSC

Da aber nur ein bestimmter IP bereich abgekackt ist dürftennicht alle Nutzer Probleme haben


----------



## stereotypisch (22. Februar 2011)

danke alice....so kann man wenigstens ungestört lernen^^


----------



## Bânkâ_Wacht (22. Februar 2011)

jup, das gleiche und auch Alice Kunde. Erstemal ds ich Probs mit Alice habe. Soll aber bald behoben sein.


----------



## Sillygnom (22. Februar 2011)

Es liegt nicht nur an ALICE. 1&1 das gleich Problem zu mindestens bei mir.


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

Mimmok schrieb:


> *Da krieg ich 50 Wut bei solchen Aussagen von Telefon Kundendiensten -.-*



Und ich hob zweehundert Puls. Dat Scheiss geht net.


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

wir sollten auf passen das hier einige leute net enrage gehen und uns am ende noch onehiten das wäre doof.


----------



## Shamor (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice und ja habe auch das gleich Problem .....

Immer wieder schön bei alice zu sein nicht das man nicht schon genug Probleme mit denen hätte


----------



## Fenrow (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn wow wieder läuft meldet euch bitte mit euren allies fürs bg an, mein hunter muss dampf ablassen )


----------



## German Viking (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht´s wieder... WoW-Europe und das Game.


----------



## Dragan19 (22. Februar 2011)

Jop geht alles wieder


----------



## Xaltheos (22. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert wieder alles ... hoffe mal für alle Beteiligten, das es bei euch auch wieder oder möglichst schnell funktioniert!!


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ohja das mach ich gern ich komme mit meinen schami und dann frosche ich dich ^^ nein bg wäre klasse horde klatschen dampf ablassen


----------



## Sillygnom (22. Februar 2011)

Ja Bei mir geht es auch wieder


----------



## SchizO_o (22. Februar 2011)

Poloproll schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit von der Technik erwartet wird, dass die immer 100% funktioniert.
> Jeder weiß, dass elektrische Geräte kaputt gehen können. Und ja sicherlich ist das nervig wenn man einen Dienst nutzen möchte aber er genau dann, wenn man ihn braucht, nicht verfügbar ist.
> Sobald irgend etwas nicht tut, wird sofort geschrien, gehäult und rumgestänkert. Aber wenn die geräte laufen schreibt keiner "Oh klasse, danke für den Dienst". Und dann wird die Aussage damit gerechtfertigt, dass man dafür zahlt.
> Weil man dann den Dienst nicht nutzen kann, regt man sich in diversen Foren auf, dass man alle 2 Minuten nachguckt ob alles wieder tut und lässt die Welt wissen -> "nein, es tut noch nicht". Glaubt ihr, die Leute versuchen nicht mit Hochdruck das Problem zu beheben?
> ...



naja mal abgesehn davon das es sich hier um großkonzerne handelt bei denen man einfach erwarten kann das sowas nicht passiert bzw immer ersatzserver für solche fälle bereitstehen oder sonst was. es gibt menschen die auf das internet angewiesen sind, seis beruflich oder sonst wie. und da es nun nicht mehr "nur" um wow geht sondern um zig andere nicht erreichbare seiten ist das einfach nicht hinnehmbar für eine zahlende kundschaft!


----------



## schattenhieb (22. Februar 2011)

Die  Internetseite von wow geht wieder is ja schon mal ein fortschritt


----------



## spaphira (22. Februar 2011)

ja alice war schnell viel spass bei weiter spielen


----------



## Dukezonk (22. Februar 2011)

German schrieb:


> Bei mir geht´s wieder... WoW-Europe und das Game.



Ebenfalls hier... übrigens habe ich O2...
bis zum nächsten Entzug


----------



## Geloran (22. Februar 2011)

Danke Telefonica! Ich Bin Hartz IV Empfänger, was soll ich denn jetzt mit meiner Zeit anfangen^^ "Ironie off"


----------



## Sheepi (22. Februar 2011)

ES GÄÄÄÄHT!! xD


----------



## Orthrus (22. Februar 2011)

Meffipower schrieb:


> Das ist ja das dramatische - ich schreib nebenher meine Magisterarbeit und Alice nimmt mir meine Ablenkung *g*



So ein bisschen Copy & Paste sollte doch nicht schwerfallen... 

Duck & weg.....


----------



## TheArea51 (22. Februar 2011)

Poloproll schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit von der Technik erwartet wird, dass die immer 100% funktioniert.
> Jeder weiß, dass elektrische Geräte kaputt gehen können. Und ja sicherlich ist das nervig wenn man einen Dienst nutzen möchte aber er genau dann, wenn man ihn braucht, nicht verfügbar ist.
> Sobald irgend etwas nicht tut, wird sofort geschrien, gehäult und rumgestänkert. Aber wenn die geräte laufen schreibt keiner "Oh klasse, danke für den Dienst". Und dann wird die Aussage damit gerechtfertigt, dass man dafür zahlt.
> Weil man dann den Dienst nicht nutzen kann, regt man sich in diversen Foren auf, dass man alle 2 Minuten nachguckt ob alles wieder tut und lässt die Welt wissen -> "nein, es tut noch nicht". Glaubt ihr, die Leute versuchen nicht mit Hochdruck das Problem zu beheben?
> ...




Wenn man sowas anbietet wie Blizzard oder Alice oder halt irgendein anderer dann sollte man ersatz Server haben die sofort einspringen wenn es einen Ausfall gibt.. ich war auch mal Admin und hatten einen Server Ausfall aber da sprang dann auch gleich der ersatzserver ein ohne verzögerung.. also kann man auch erwarten das es bei Milliarden Unternehmen möglich ist!!! Vor allem ist es ja nicht so das Blizzard z.B. sich keine goldene Nase an uns verdient ;-)


----------



## Shamor (22. Februar 2011)

Habe grade bei Alice angerufen : In ihrem Vorwahlbereich kann es sein das sie ihren Internetzugang nicht nutzen können ... wir arbeiten ... dran ....

Na da bin ich mal gespannt bei so einer Bandansage mag ich garnicht weiter mit denen quatschen

Moment einmal wir bezahlten Geld dafür ... klar ne garantie gibt es nicht aber trotzdem sollten solche Sachen schnell behoben werden ....und wenn es mal vorkommt ok aber wie oft haben sie die Probleme???


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

so ab ins bg allies hauen!


----------



## Calaquendi (22. Februar 2011)

es geht wieder!!!!!!


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

wow funzt wieder! ich hoffe nur, dass die login server jetzt nicht überlastet sind :-P


----------



## iceman_ger (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht es wieder :-)


----------



## Ribba (22. Februar 2011)

Heute gehts wegen alice bzw. internet anbieter nich
und morgen wird mal wieder den ganzen tag gepatcht
und wir bekommen noch nicht einmal ne entschädigung 
da wir ja wohl immerhin noch zahlende kundschaft sind
steht uns sowas eigentlich zu


----------



## Peleos (22. Februar 2011)

Habe gerade mit Alice telefoniert, die haben gesagt dass das eine Bundesweite Störung ist.

Naja sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren, halbe Stunde umsonnst in der Warteschleife gewartet.


----------



## Poloproll (22. Februar 2011)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas anbietet wie Blizzard oder Alice oder halt irgendein anderer dann sollte man ersatz Server haben die sofort einspringen wenn es einen Ausfall gibt.. ich war auch mal Admin und hatten einen Server Ausfall aber da sprang dann auch gleich der ersatzserver ein ohne verzögerung.. also kann man auch erwarten das es bei Milliarden Unternehmen möglich ist!!! Vor allem ist es ja nicht so das Blizzard z.B. sich keine goldene Nase an uns verdient ;-)



Ihr glaubt ernsthaft, dass diese Unternehmen keine redundante Serverlandschaft haben?


----------



## RobRoy405 (22. Februar 2011)

finde wenn wow nich erreichbar is heisst das doch nich gleich euer internet sei weg finde eure aufregung für unnütz mein jot wow funzt net und die welt geht für 80% der Menschen unter lol ! Leute echt einfach chilln bissle hausputz machen früchstücken oder einfach mal hoffen das alles gut wird ..finde aufregung gehört in gewisser hinsicht nicht ins spiel^^ ausser nen gutes aufregen was positiv wirkt  so wenn wow halt mal net funzt warten-nich den dienst für alles anbrüllen denkt euch einfach die putzfrau is wieder übern stecker gefallen oder mammi hat den stecker gezogen .. dann wird alles wieder gut nach gewisser zeit geht alles .. aber nur mit Geduld!!

Geduld is eine tugend - nur selten wird die Tugend beherrscht


----------



## Ottomann (22. Februar 2011)

Es geht wieder hau rein leute (viel spaß) xD


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Februar 2011)

Ribba schrieb:


> Heute gehts wegen alice bzw. internet anbieter nich
> und morgen wird mal wieder den ganzen tag gepatcht
> und wir bekommen noch nicht einmal ne entschädigung
> da wir ja wohl immerhin noch zahlende kundschaft sind
> steht uns sowas eigentlich zu



Kannst ja mal bei Alice anfragen! blizz kann sicher nichts für Probleme bei deinem Internetanbieter!!

Und die erstatten dir dann den Ausfall von nicht mal einem Cent! Denn ein Tag WoW kostet ca. 40 Cent... jetzt kannste es ja mal auf 2 Stunden Ausfall runter rechnen


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Ich mache hier nun dicht. Thema ist ja gegessen.

~closed


----------

